# State record Walleye......



## Gordie B (Feb 8, 2000)

Wheezer,

The State Record is 17.19 caught in '51 in Saginaw according to:

http://www.saginawbaywalleye.com/ 

However, DNR has that same fish caught in the Pine River. Anway, my vote goes to Lk Erie or Det River.

Stay on Top!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I remember in the 70's after the fishing sporting/commercial fishing ban, no one would look twice at a 12#er out of Lake St. Clair. Too much prssure now. c/r a lunker in Oct. fishing Lake Superior's Huron Bay. On a Muskie sized spinnerbait! It probably went 14-15#. But for now I think the St. Marys River is the best bet.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

I did neglect the St.Mary's too. That is another possibility.

And yet another... anybody familiar with South Bass Island in South Western Lake Erie. Charter services down there boast guarantees of high lb fish, but you pay big $$$ for that.


----------

